# why are only the good painters on PT ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Why don't the hacks, frauds, and wannabe's participate here and learn sumthin ?

It seems that they are EVERYWHERE except here on PT

That window restorer was complaining about the hacks farking up his windows, the only disagreements he got was that the guys here know how to do it right.

Almost every other week someone posts pix of unbelievably shoddy cut lines. And we all laugh and/or groan

Today the paint job I hung over looks like someone was hungover when they applied it. Drips, sags, dirt, poorly sanded patches, poor caulking, etc. I know it's useless to complain here about it, because we all have to fix this crap everyday.

So how does PT stop attracting ONLY the competent and start spoon feeding the hacks, frauds, and wannabe's, thus diminishing their numbers and improving the industry ????


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Because they are only interested in getting it done and getting paid. They don't care what other people say and already know it all. Why take time to post ideas and ask questions when you can be painting a $99 room?
That reminds me, I have to paint my basement room and have a crisp $100 bill in my wallet. Anyone have any coupon deals going on?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe it's that the hacks and wannabes don't care enough about there work to go to the effort of participating in conversation about it. 

I mean, you have to be at least a little bit of a paint nerd to even think to try to find a place like PT.
I think a lot of people see work (painting) as something to be endured from 9-5, and are not interested in thinking or learning about it any more than necessary.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Why don't the hacks, frauds, and wannabe's participate here and learn sumthin ?
> 
> 
> So how does PT stop attracting ONLY the competent and start spoon feeding the hacks, frauds, and wannabe's, thus diminishing their numbers and improving the industry ????


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe we rip them apart so bad they crawl back to mommy's basement. I also agree with JM


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not consider myself a hack. But, then again I bet most hacks do not consider themselves hacks. And, I am also someone that will admit that there is a lot about painting that I do not know. However, I work my a** off to ensure that I do it right. If I feel that I don't know what I am doing, I will ask. Most painters on here are very helpful. Sometimes their advice comes with a dose of humble pie. Then again there are many painters on here whose main goal seems not to help, but rather to just point out that I do not know as much as them. They see it more as a chat room than a way to help other painters. Luckily I am determined to make my company successful and I ignore all of the morons and listen to those that give real advice. And it has helped a lot.
So, my advice is if if want more guys like me to hang around (although I do not do hack work, and have as many complaints about the shoddy of work of others that I have to fix as other painters do on here) is to get those that feel the need to belittle others to step back and let those that want to learn to learn in an environment that is less hostile.
That's my two cents.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

come on bill get with it ....EVERBODYS good on the internet


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha

Yup we're a bunch of know it alls.... too bad there isn't some other way to learn something or be entertained on the interweb...if only....:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards is an active member, as am I.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

||||


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, honestly, why would someone want to come on here and admit they don't know something about the trade they are in? I've been on a couple other faux sites and they get some doozies of question, I think how are you making money?? Better to learn anonymously to avoid the crap.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

probably they are intimidated with national ballers and all on this sight:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> probably they are intimidated with national ballers and all on this sight:jester:


Interestingly, some friends of mine opened a miniature golf place this year called Lots O' Balls and their promotional materials have been wildly successful.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My theory is that everything I've learned that's made me the pro I am today I learned from PT. :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pete the Painter said:


> Then again there are many painters on here whose main goal seems not to help, but rather to just point out that I do not know as much as them. They see it more as a chat room than a way to help other painters.


Gosh, I suppose they might be here, but I've never encountered any.



> Luckily I am determined to make my company successful and I ignore all of the morons and listen to those that give real advice. And it has helped a lot.


Atta boy!
10 points for having tough enough skin to ignore me...er...the morons...



> my advice is if if want more guys like me to hang around (although I do not do hack work, and have as many complaints about the shoddy of work of others that I have to fix as other painters do on here) is to get those that feel the need to belittle others to step back and let those that want to learn to learn in an environment that is less hostile.
> 
> That's my two cents.


Well Pete, here's the deal, long before you got here the mods all tried to tame us as a group.

As you can see we decided that our industry is a rough one, and either you grow thick skin, or leave.
Nobody signed up is reinventing the industry, so the value of any one member is nil.

Unless you post crazy funny stuff, have an outstanding personality, or carry massive vitriol.
Then you are accepted into the family.

Crying about the PT style will only get you picked on.
Like back in grade school.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Steve Richards is an active member, as am I.


And this is in SUPPORT of Bill's observation? :001_huh:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It takes a commitment for anyone to take painting seriously, whether it's ones life long dream or just a practical means to earn a living. As mentioned in an earlier post, only those who find painting interesting because of its coating and application science, equipment development, logistics, or business management aspects, will find a forum like Paint Talk worth the while. 

I don't think shoddy work is performed by so called hacks as much as its probably performed by someone not commited or interested in the painting field. The problem is, painting allows for easy access to low skill entry, and therefore, anyone who needs to turn a quick buck. That includes workers and self employed painters alike. However, once they make a commitment to the trade, their work will reflect an increased improvement due in large part to their newly discovered interest.

Just wanting to make big bucks doesn't count. Everybody wants to make money. It's the interest and commitment that makes the difference between serving a greater purpose rather then just accumulating wealth.

"Make it interesting and commit"-CApainter


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It takes a commitment for anyone to take painting seriously, whether it's ones life long dream or just a practical means to earn a living. As mentioned in an earlier post, only those who find painting interesting because of its coating and application science, equipment development, logistics, or business management aspects, will find a forum like Paint Talk worth the while.
> 
> I don't think shoddy work is performed by so called hacks as much as its probably performed by someone not commited or interested in the painting field. The problem is, painting allows for easy access to low skill entry, and therefore, anyone who needs to turn a quick buck. That includes workers and self employed painters alike. However, once they make a commitment to the trade, their work will reflect an increased improvement due in large part to their newly discovered interest.
> 
> ...


True - there are those who come here to learn, improve, and share with others.

And then there's those like me who come here for the bitching and drama.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> True - there are those who come here to learn, improve, and share with others.
> 
> And then there's those like me who come here for the bitching and drama.


I'm here for both, but mostly for the bitching and the drama.:yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

You mean to tell me we're the cream of the crop?? ...shudder....

j/k


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im glad I found painttalk. I dropped my cable bill in half!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> You mean to tell me we're the cream of the crop?? ...shudder....
> 
> j/k



Best post of the year! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Life is all about being in the right place at the right time. Must be there are alot of painters who think this is the right place. 

And they are just hanging around waiting for it to be the right time. 

Leave it to Bill to post up such an edifying topic. :blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> You mean to tell me we're the cream of the crop?? ...shudder....
> 
> j/k


Whadya' mean "we're"? :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Life is all about being in the right place at the right time. Must be there are alot of painters who think this is the right place.
> 
> And they are just hanging around waiting for it to be the right time.
> 
> Leave it to Bill to post up such an edifying topic. :blink:


I consider it my duty to *make* it the right place and right time whenever I log on.

I'm humble like that.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> I consider it my duty to *make* it the right place and right time whenever I log on.
> 
> I'm humble like that.


Is that what we're calling it now?:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> I consider it my duty to *make* it the right place and right time whenever I log on.
> 
> I'm humble like that.


And that is exactly the spirit that this place needs. 

You will probably find some of the crusty old timers, like Bill and myself, stepping back and letting new voices have the floor. 

As Bill alluded to in the ill fated phoookin Bender rant, sometimes change is good.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> And that is exactly the spirit that this place needs.
> 
> You will probably find some of the crusty old timers, like Bill and myself, stepping back and letting new voices have the floor.
> 
> As Bill alluded to in the ill fated phoookin Bender rant, sometimes change is good.


Is that what we're calling you guys now? :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And that is exactly the spirit that this place needs.
> 
> You will probably find some of the crusty old timers, like Bill and myself, stepping back and letting new voices have the floor.
> 
> As Bill alluded to in the ill fated phoookin Bender rant, sometimes change is good.


Uhhhh...what bender rant?
Why was I not informed?!?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Uhhhh...what bender rant?
> Why was I not informed?!?


It was one of those Twilight Zone moments on PT. And then...poof it was gone. I don't even know how to describe it really. All I remember is that it involved Bender and Bill.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> Is that what we're calling you guys now? :whistling2:


Out of respect for Wolfgang, he is the crustiest.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Out of respect for Wolfgang, he is the crustiest.


Crusty... yeah… that's a nice way to put it... crusty.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

here look i fixeded everything


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> Crusty... yeah… that's a nice way to put it... crusty.


On another note, my son was sitting here scanning pt with me earlier in this thread. He saw my minion avatar, then he saw yours. He says: "Dad look, its Charlie Brown and Tigger." I realized he had never seen Calvin and Hobbes. I got two of their books out of the bookcase and he has been just cracking up for the past 45 minutes reading them. Thanks.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> On another note, my son was sitting here scanning pt with me earlier in this thread. He saw my minion avatar, then he saw yours. He says: "Dad look, its Charlie Brown and Tigger." I realized he had never seen Calvin and Hobbes. I got two of their books out of the bookcase and he has been just cracking up for the past 45 minutes reading them. Thanks.


next you can introduce him to ice cream...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> here look i fixeded everything


Where?

wear...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> next you can introduce him to ice cream...


Thanks Wise. I know that you appreciate the fun moments of parenting.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

wisepainter said:


> where?
> 
> Wear...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Crying about the PT style will only get you picked on.
> Like back in grade school.


Could not have said it better myself. Having the mentality of a small child is the way some act (although I doubt it is an act for some) on this site. You should be proud that the mods were not able to reign in your child like behavior. But, I know that you are only trying to toughen me up for the "rough industry." I taught that my four years infantry stationed at Ft. Drum, NY sleeping under the stars in sub-zero temps would have been enough, but this site has been *so much better* in forming my mental toughness.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pete the Painter said:


> Could not have said it better myself. Having the mentality of a small child is the way some act (although I doubt it is an act for some) on this site. You should be proud that the mods were not able to reign in your child like behavior. But, I know that you are only trying to toughen me up for the "rough industry." I taught that my four years infantry stationed at Ft. Drum, NY sleeping under the stars in sub-zero temps would have been enough, but this site has been *so much better* in forming my mental toughness.


Fort Drum has nothing on this place, Pete!

"Thick skin" has become something of an anthem around here since Bill pointed out that that was why Steve Burnett didn't stick around.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole's alter ego…???

… out in public he's macho, hard working, beer drinking, white wearing painter guy…

… but at home he's mild mannered, sensitive, PC, cocoa sipping, footed PJs wearing metro-sexual man...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pete the Painter said:


> Could not have said it better myself. Having the mentality of a small child is the way some act (although I doubt it is an act for some) on this site. You should be proud that the mods were not able to reign in your child like behavior. But, I know that you are only trying to toughen me up for the "rough industry." I taught that my four years infantry stationed at Ft. Drum, NY sleeping under the stars in sub-zero temps would have been enough, but this site has been *so much better* in forming my mental toughness.


I've hear that Navy SEAl instructors come here for inspiration.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Fort Drum has nothing on this place, Pete!
> 
> "Thick skin" has become something of an anthem around here since Bill pointed out that that was why Steve Burnett didn't stick around.


Who could blame Steve for not sticking around after the roasting he got here? Scott, I know you know Steve. But for those who don't, he's a great business man that had allot to offer this place. The pack mentality here ran him off and we are the lesser for it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Did Pete just whip out some awkward comparison of some sort?

I can't tell.

He's right though, this has become a wandering chit chat thread.

Like an online dive bar where burned out painters cluster like cigarette butts in a roadside gutter.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Who could blame Steve for not sticking around after the roasting he got here? Scott, I know you know Steve. But for those who don't, he's a great business man that had allot to offer this place. The pack mentality here ran him off and we are the lesser for it.


Since he bailed I keep sticking the handle of my brush into the paint...dang it!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Did Pete just whip out some awkward comparison of some sort?
> 
> I can't tell.
> 
> ...


Chit chat is nice sometimes. You can only talk about your favorite brush so many times.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Since he bailed I keep sticking the handle of my brush into the paint...dang it!


Stick around Wise, I'm sure one of us can help you out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Who could blame Steve for not sticking around after the roasting he got here? Scott, I know you know Steve. But for those who don't, he's a great business man that had allot to offer this place. The pack mentality here ran him off and we are the lesser for it.


The difference between just kidding around and being a bonafide jerk should always be made easily discernible.




WisePainter said:


> Since he bailed I keep sticking the handle of my brush into the paint...dang it!


That's what I'm talkin' about. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Seppuku...

Who goes first?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Chit chat is nice sometimes. You can only talk about your favorite brush so many times.


Corona Bronson 3" oval Champagne bristle.



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Stick around Wise, I'm sure one of us can help you out.


My therapist says I'm good to go.



RH said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about. :yes:


On that note, I just realized that my gun works much better with those tips in it.
Who knew?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

....


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Steves still around ...WTF Schmidt talkin about?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> Steves still around ...WTF Schmidt talkin about?


Sorry, I was talking about Steve Burnett out of Florida.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Did not read the whole thread, sorry. 
Bleh, might as well be a necro thread imo. People come people go, so what of it? If we were all more tolerant in ways there may be new members crawling everywhere but with the way pt members react to a entry level question we have to take the tough ones. Deal with it or change.
Happy new year!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Did not read the whole thread, sorry.
> Bleh, might as well be a necro thread imo. People come people go, so what of it? If we were all more tolerant in ways there may be new members crawling everywhere but with the way pt members react to a entry level question we have to take the tough ones. Deal with it or change.
> Happy new year!


Wife makin' you come up with some tough NY's resolutions Sean? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Wife makin' you come up with some tough NY's resolutions Sean? :whistling2:


Nah I am loveable. 

Just saying not an original topic. The mods have preached it from time to time. Obviously if the members controlled themselves a bit then a entry level question could be asked without ridicule and quite often without possibly having the member being chased off.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> ....


You can do that kinda techno-stuff and you ask about getting a GD iphone?
SR, you damn bullsh!tter. 
If you don't get me and Salma (or however you spell her so-blessed name) together soon, as you promised, in your novel) then you're gonna be ..................:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> You can do that kinda techno-stuff and you ask about getting a GD iphone?
> SR, you damn bullsh!tter.
> If you don't get me and Salma (or however you spell her so-blessed name) together soon, as you promised, in your novel) then you're gonna be ..................:jester:


Lay down the law!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

shouldnt be a painting contractor if you still have entry level questions ........


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW,

just love where this one went.

That's what I love about this place, reminds me of the Robt Frost poem, The Road Not Taken,. but with a twist, more like The Thread Derailed.

But to get back toward the OP, one would think that a kinda random internet group of painters would contain a valid cross section of all levels of skill and craftsmanship, yet from the chatter I've read here, this group is heavily weighted toward those who do quality work. 

Maybe the hacks are just lurking scared of being lifted up to a higher level of professionalism.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> shouldnt be a painting contractor if you still have entry level questions ........


Ole, you have to understand that pt has all kinds of levels. Some maybe working for a PC, some may be just starting out. Not all questions are going to appeal to your expertise. 


daArch said:


> Maybe the hacks are just lurking scared of being lifted up to a higher level of professionalism.


That must be it. lol


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ole34 said:


> shouldnt be a painting contractor if you still have entry level questions ........


*bingo!!*

because the site is actually for "professional painting contractors"

Change that, and things will change...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> *bingo!!*
> 
> because the site is actually for "professional painting contractors"
> 
> Change that, and things will change...


lol yes let us all read each others posts for the next seven yrs without having new blood enter the erena sounds like a recipe for success. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

wasnt Mitch banned for just being Mitch ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> wasnt Mitch banned for just being Mitch ?


I banned him because he was a bit out there and was a disruptive member to threads. I let him know the ax was falling and he understood. What is your point? I was discussing new members not those that had multiple chances.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> wasnt Mitch banned for just being Mitch ?


MANY folks have been banned JUST for being temselves.

Hell, I thjink a few of us have spent a night in the Graybar Motel JUST for being ourselves.

But we learned how to be more socially aware and stay off that stainless steel cot  :whistling2: :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol yes let us all read each others posts for the next seven yrs without having new blood enter the erena sounds like a recipe for success. :thumbsup:


Well, they could lurk until they reach the a status necessary.

When they begin posting, and ask noobish questions then they gonna get chased away.
There are plenty of qualified contractors on the earth, ain't my fault they haven't logged in and began posting yet.
Until then, yeah, seems like a tiny pond from where I stand.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Well, they could lurk until they reach the a status necessary.
> 
> When they begin posting, and ask noobish questions then they gonna get chased away.
> There are plenty of qualified contractors on the earth, ain't my fault they haven't logged in and began posting yet.
> Until then, yeah, seems like a tiny pond from where I stand.


I reckon. 

Yeah chasing members away does insure that the pond will stay small. 

Either way no big concern to me. Carry on Kevin. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I banned him because he was a bit out there and was a disruptive member to threads.


Like lets get outta here Scoob!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Like lets get outta here Scoob!


Not sure what that meant but I did lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PT's fun, but its really just a microcosm of whats going on in the industry.

To think PT is some paint Mecca is naive.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bender said:


> PT's fun, but its really just a microcosm of whats going on in the industry.
> 
> To think PT is some paint Mecca is naive.


I personally don't consider PT to be the bastion of painting excellence. However, I have found that there are people here who take painting seriously, and that is an inspiration. I'm actually planning a trip to the PDCA Expo in Reno because it was brought to my attention here, and because I think meeting other professionals who have as much of an interest in the industry as they do, encourages my commitment to the trade. 

I mean, looking at another ten to fifteen years in this trade, I better have an interest or I'm getting out ASAP!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I personally don't consider PT to be the bastion of painting excellence. However, I have found that there are people here who take painting seriously, and that is an inspiration. I'm actually planning a trip to the PDCA Expo in Reno because it was brought to my attention here, and because I think meeting other professionals who have as much of an interest in the industry as they do, encourages my commitment to the trade.
> 
> I mean, looking at another ten to fifteen years in this trade, I better have an interest or I'm getting out ASAP!



Just in case, the ASAP convention is in Buffalo, March 10th-12th.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Just in case, the ASAP convention is in Buffalo, March 10th-12th.


OK, RH. ASAP in this context means...............?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> OK, RH. ASAP in this context means...............?


Eh… same as usual. 

I'm a charter member. I can arrange to get your fees waived if you're interested.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Eh… same as usual.
> 
> I'm a charter member. I can arrange to get your fees waived if you're interested.


I don't want to belong to any association that would have me as a member.:jester:


Yeah, you old farts know who said that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I personally don't consider PT to be the bastion of painting excellence. However, I have found that there are people here who take painting seriously, and that is an inspiration. I'm actually planning a trip to the PDCA Expo in Reno because it was brought to my attention here, and because I think meeting other professionals who have as much of an interest in the industry as they do, encourages my commitment to the trade.
> 
> I mean, looking at another ten to fifteen years in this trade, I better have an interest or I'm getting out ASAP!


I found it odd when I went to PDCA Expo 2 years ago, a lot of talk about online stuff and social media, and I can count on one hand the people I met who had heard of PT, or any other online paint forum. I thought it was interesting. The same when I attended IBS, or other trade shows. I wonder why that is?


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

RCP said:


> I found it odd when I went to PDCA Expo 2 years ago, a lot of talk about online stuff and social media, and I can count on one hand the people I met who had heard of PT, or any other online paint forum. I thought it was interesting. The same when I attended IBS, or other trade shows. I wonder why that is?


Lack of advertising. Painttalk is small business when it can be big business. Ask Richmond on his thoughts and his suggestion on how to grow the paint talk brand. Could be good practice for him and good/interesting for the forum.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think people view message boards as an extension, evolution of the chat rooms that dominated social media in its inception back in the early 90's....that would be my guess


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

MKap said:


> Lack of advertising. Painttalk is small business when it can be big business. Ask Richmond on his thoughts and his suggestion on how to grow the paint talk brand. Could be good practice for him and good/interesting for the forum.


A message board can only go so far .... In the end it's just a bunch of opinions for the most part


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Opinions ^^


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> I think people view message boards as an extension, evolution of the chat rooms that dominated social media in its inception back in the early 90's....that would be my guess


Yes that may be true for the people say over 35. I'm old enough to remember the early form of the internet and chat room and have seen its evolution to now. 
I'm also young enough to know and see firsthand that for the younger generation the forums like this, it will eventually become their sources of information. 
The singularity is near!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Why are there Huggies ads on this site?! Are one of you guys pregnant?!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> PT's fun, but its really just a microcosm of whats going on in the industry.
> 
> To think PT is some paint Mecca is naive.





RCP said:


> I found it odd when I went to PDCA Expo 2 years ago, a lot of talk about online stuff and social media, and I can count on one hand the people I met who had heard of PT, or any other online paint forum. I thought it was interesting. The same when I attended IBS, or other trade shows. I wonder why that is?


I've never taken this place seriously...since day one.

I remember how intensely the mods would respond to my lack of "respect" shown to this hallowed ground.
Now, without the old gaurd and the old ways...it just seems to be circling a drain.
Heck even Nathan sold out knowing it was just kind of sputtering along.

Meh.
I've posted every ounce of relevant paint info over the years, now it's time to kick back and enjoy myself.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I've never taken this place seriously...since day one.
> 
> I remember how intensely the mods would respond to my lack of "respect" shown to this hallowed ground.
> Now, without the old gaurd and the old ways...it just seems to be circling a drain.
> ...


 
:blink: really?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Life is all about being in the right place at the right time. Must be there are alot of painters who think this is the right place.
> 
> And they are just hanging around waiting for it to be the right time.
> 
> Leave it to Bill to post up such an edifying topic. :blink:


:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> PT's fun, but its really just a microcosm of whats going on in the industry.
> 
> To think PT is some paint Mecca is naive.





RCP said:


> I found it odd when I went to PDCA Expo 2 years ago, a lot of talk about online stuff and social media, and I can count on one hand the people I met who had heard of PT, or any other online paint forum. I thought it was interesting. The same when I attended IBS, or other trade shows. I wonder why that is?


This has been my experience as well. Through my work at apc, I am in touch with a lot of people who are involved in different capacities within the paint industry. 

The general perception of painttalk is that it is pretty much a joke. 

But it is a fun place to hang out. Kind of like break time on a commercial job, right up until the donuts are gone. 

(the donuts are gone)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The donuts are gone??? Well that puts everything in a different perspective.....geez.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And we stopped making donuts, which was one of the things we did best. 

Painttalk has become Easter Island.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Honestly Scott, we, (the old-timers here), have to bear some responsibility of the direction PT has gone. We've all been guilty of going off on wild tangents depending on the subjects and posters. Sort of like raising a kid: it's all cute and fun until the kid gets older and you realize what you've got to deal with. Now we know what we've got to deal with.

Painters are a strange breed when it comes to business. Get a few years working for someone under your belt, do a few side jobs, and suddenly your qualified to run your own business. Side jobs - easy money. Running and growing a business - maybe not. But no one wants to hear about that here it seems.

So maybe it's time for some of us old-timers to sit back and let the youngbloods take PT in the direction they want it to go. It's a lot easier of late, to sit back, read, and keep comments to a minimum. People hear what they want to hear.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Honestly Scott, we, (the old-timers here), have to bear some responsibility of the direction PT has gone. We've all been guilty of going off on wild tangents depending on the subjects and posters. Sort of like raising a kid: it's all cute and fun until the kid gets older and you realize what you've got to deal with. Now we know what we've got to deal with.
> 
> Painters are a strange breed when it comes to business. Get a few years working for someone under your belt, do a few side jobs, and suddenly your qualified to run your own business. Side jobs - easy money. Running and growing a business - maybe not. But no one wants to hear about that here it seems.
> 
> So maybe it's time for some of us old-timers to sit back and let the youngbloods take PT in the direction they want it to go. It's a lot easier of late, to sit back, read, and keep comments to a minimum. People hear what they want to hear.


Absolutely couldn't agree more. 

Let's take the training wheels off this sumbiotch!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

hear that Steve?...theyre gonna make us MODS


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> Did Pete just whip out some awkward comparison of some sort?
> 
> I can't tell.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but that seems to be how things work.Every site I've been a member of seems to follow the same pattern of life, people join, people leave. The same 12 people regularly participate, the rest just watch for whatever reason. You can draw people in, it's up to them to stay and participate.
I joined after a challenging time in my life and was just looking for a place to go where maybe people had a dorky interest in the same thing as me. That is what I believe to be most peoples' motivation for coming here. Yes ,some of it is mindless chit chat and then again if you want to dig around, you could find answers to all those important business questions needing answers.
I could learn just as much about painting hanging out in a dive bar with my pals as I could stuck in a seminar with 100 people I don't know or care to know. 
Just my faux opinion. I hate cigarettes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The last time I looked, we have 20,000 members, 37 active members, and 500 guests. For a forum that appeals to people who like to watch paint dry, literally, that isn't a bad number.

I think part of the issue, with a less active member participation, has to do with "painter's pride". Just like it is easy to get into this trade with minimal skills, including marginal communication skills, it is also easy for a painter to assume a high level of confidence in themselves, simply because they cut in a ceiling really well. It's only when they arrive at a forum like PT that an average painter finds out they may not be the sh!t they thought they were afterall. For example, The wood finishing knowlege, business knowlege, equipment knowlege, faux finishing, and a host of other trade related subjects has been eye opening, despite _my _years of experience. Unfortunately, many new members would rather not participate then face some possible truths about their abilities or lack there of.

But besides the trade stuff, PT has been a fun place to hang out. And the drama is not so bad either. Especially when the discussions involve humility verses pride.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know about you, but that seems to be how things work.Every site I've been a member of seems to follow the same pattern of life, people join, people leave. The same 12 people regularly participate, the rest just watch for whatever reason. You can draw people in, it's up to them to stay and participate.
> I joined after a challenging time in my life and was just looking for a place to go where maybe people had a dorky interest in the same thing as me. That is what I believe to be most peoples' motivation for coming here. Yes ,some of it is mindless chit chat and then again if you want to dig around, you could find answers to all those important business questions needing answers.
> I could learn just as much about painting hanging out in a dive bar with my pals as I could stuck in a seminar with 100 people I don't know or care to know.
> Just my faux opinion. I hate cigarettes.


I am a long time member at a number of forums, some for as long as 10 years.
You're right (this one time), they are all the same after awhile.

And smoking is beyond disgusting imho.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> The last time I looked, we have 20,000 members, 37 active members, and 500 guests. For a forum that appeals to people who like to watch paint dry, literally, that isn't a bad number.
> 
> I think part of the issue, with a less active member participation, has to do with "painter's pride". Just like it is easy to get into this trade with minimal skills, including marginal communication skills, it is also easy for a painter to assume a high level of confidence in themselves, simply because they cut in a ceiling really well. It's only when they arrive at a forum like PT that an average painter finds out they may not be the sh!t they thought they were afterall. For example, The wood finishing knowlege, business knowlege, equipment knowlege, faux finishing, and a host of other trade related subjects has been eye opening, despite _my _years of experience. Unfortunately, many new members would rather not participate then face some possible truths about their abilities or lack there of.
> 
> But besides the trade stuff, PT has been a fun place to hang out. And the drama is not so bad either. Especially when the discussions involve humility verses pride.


haha, CA, I still laugh my a** off of your answers in Paint History, good times, good times. Plastic, really??


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> I am a long time member at a number of forums, some for as long as 10 years.
> You're right (this one time),they are all the same after awhile.
> 
> And smoking is beyond disgusting imho.


Do I see a kinder,gentler Wisey emerging for 2014? Don't worry, I won't tell.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Do I see a kinder,gentler Wisey emerging for 2014? Don't worry, I won't tell.


With new avatars comes new attitudes... and great responsibility.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> haha, CA, I still laugh my a** off of your answers in Paint History, good times, good times. Plastic, really??


My pleasure!

However, I did forget what the plastic was in reference to. I hope I won't regret it! You see, I tend to indulge in the elixur every now and then.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> So maybe it's time for some of us old-timers to sit back and let the youngbloods take PT in the direction they want it to go. It's a lot easier of late, to sit back, read, and keep comments to a minimum. People hear what they want to hear.


I will jump ship before it sinks and it will sink very fast. Unlike other forums I had joined in the past weather painting, gaming or Hot Wheels collectors PT is by far the best one still around. For the most part it is clean, yeah there is disagreeing but that happens and before chit hits the fan you great Mods put a stop to it. If the younger people take over I know for a fact every other work will start with the letter F (bad word), myself I do not want to read language like that. Most of the people here are great a couple I avoid because I have a very hard time trying to be fake nice to them. Keep it clean you old farts (I mean Mods)


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Fort Drum has nothing on this place, Pete!
> 
> "Thick skin" has become something of an anthem around here since Bill pointed out that that was why Steve Burnett didn't stick around.


He didn't stick around because he didn't want to stick around. With the closing rates he has a little rejection wouldn't bother him much. 
I hope he is back though.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> I found it odd when I went to PDCA Expo 2 years ago, a lot of talk about online stuff and social media, and I can count on one hand the people I met who had heard of PT, or any other online paint forum. I thought it was interesting. The same when I attended IBS, or other trade shows. I wonder why that is?


PDCA and online stuff is never a good combination. They were always behind the times. Did you ever try to be a consumer and go into the Find a Painter to...find a painter? 
It's just a simple directory and members that pay money should be listed.
So I don't blame Painttalk for that, I blame the PDCA that does not make it a point to be involved where the (some) painters are.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

All this talk about what's wrong with PT reminds me of the story of the couple that moved into a new house. The wife looked out the window and saw the neighbor hanging up her laundry. She was surprised to see how dirty it looked, and commented to here husband about how strange it was the neighbor was hanging up dirty laundry. He didn't say anything. The next day the same thing, and again he doesn't say anything. Finally after the third time the neighbor hung up her laundry the wife was surprised how nice and clean it was. She told her husband, "look, she finally learned how to clean her clothes!", to which he replied, "no, I finally washed the windows".


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> However, I did forget what the plastic was in reference to. I hope I won't regret it! You see, I tend to indulge in the elixur every now and then.


I had to come back to this. No, nothing you might regret unless you're ok with killing the planet! I asked -paper or plastic. Sean said paper, you said plastic. Then Sean said,"Plastic?Really?" You said you were a pragmatist. Still cracks me up, thought that was the funniest line of the whole thread.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This has been my experience as well. Through my work at apc, I am in touch with a lot of people who are involved in different capacities within the paint industry.
> 
> The general perception of painttalk is that it is pretty much a joke.
> 
> ...


No wonder I feel bloated


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Load up on guns. 

And bring your friends.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This is better Scott, Tori is too pretty for this

http://youtu.be/M_ciiCyxOJA

I think the whole point of a community is that it is imperfect.
It could be because it reflects it's members.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not much of a music connoisseur, but thanks to Scott's Tori Amos contribution, I found this.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

We've really veered off track BTW! >animated moticom with "Happy Face" guy break dancing<


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to agree with George Z. The Patti Smith version definitely evokes that creepy recklessness Nirvana introduced to the world, but with a Hillbilly, pound the moonshine, essence. I like it!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I prefer my Tori on the angry side.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I prefer my Tori on the angry side.
> 
> Tori Amos - Precious Things/Cornflake Girl - Live Chicago 3-2-2005 - YouTube


That's better


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

> vermontpainter, "I prefer my Tori on the angry side."


I respect that, and actually find her to be quite?...seductive as angry. However, I like having my heart ripped from my chest with songs like Landslide, and her version left me crippled with overwhelming emotion. I'm still recovering.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Find me another chick that can get Maynard from Tool to roll over and show his soft underside. This might hurt, CA.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I respect that, and actually find her to be quite?...seductive as angry. However, I like having my heart ripped from my chest with songs like Landslide, and her version left me crippled with overwhelming emotion. I'm still recovering.


You can't say sh!t like this in the man cave, they will tease you relentlessly!!!Retreat, retreat!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Honey

Do

Drop 

in 

at 

the 

Dew

Drop

Inn.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I respect that, and actually find her to be quite?...seductive as angry. However, I like having my heart ripped from my chest with songs like Landslide, and her version left me crippled with overwhelming emotion. I'm still recovering.


This is kind of a heart chest ripper.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Find me another chick that can get Maynard from Tool to roll over and show his soft underside. This might hurt, CA.
> 
> Tori Amos feat. Maynard James Keenan - Muhammad, my friend - YouTube


Ok, this is brilliant!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

George Z said:


> Ok, this is brilliant!


Tori and I go way back.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You can't say sh!t like this in the man cave, they will tease you relentlessly!!!Retreat, retreat!!


The best part of my male experience is to appreciate my emotions, and still find chicks sexy sexy, yea!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> The best part of my male experience is to appreciate my emotions, and still find chicks sexy sexy, yea!


Well sexy chicks appreciate a guy with emotions, so win-win for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well sexy chicks appreciate a guy with emotions, so win-win for you!! :thumbup:


Thanks for recognizing I'm the full package! Unfortunately, my wife only recognizes me only for my maintenance skills. But, I've been working on some new moves. However, its been awkward, and I get sleepy at nine o'clock.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On an entirely different but similar note (sic), I grew up with this dude. We used to skip 7th period and go jam. I'd play rhythm for him. He was playing Sultans of Swing note for note when we were about 14. 

He is now playing regularly in Biloxi. If anyone is in that area, must see.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread is so 2013


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> This thread is so 2013


Happy New Year Ben! 
Now go break that ship outa the ice


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

One thing for sure about all forums like this is that ego, desire for attention, showmanship, Rock Staritis, etc plays no part in anyone's motivation. And that's a good thing. Can imagine a bunch of Steven Tyler's vying for the limelight ? :blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> On an entirely different but similar note (sic), I grew up with this dude. We used to skip 7th period and go jam. I'd play rhythm for him. He was playing Sultans of Swing note for note when we were about 14.
> 
> He is now playing regularly in Biloxi. If anyone is in that area, must see.
> 
> Circle II Circle - "Andy Lee -Guitar Solo" - Live in Akron Ohio - 11.11.10 - [HD] - YouTube


He kind of reminds me of an old neighbor Tony Dana I had. this guy would warm up playing Steve Vie, that's impressive to me, Steve is one sick guitar player. I know tony went to GIT and they offered him a job instead of schooling. He did that for a few years, not sure if he still jams or teaches.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Happy New Year Ben! Now go break that ship outa the ice


Thanks Bill : ) 

And yep the Aussie Battler Spirit will give it a good go to get them out : )


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think it's only the good painters that are on PT. Once in a while, a paperhanger gets lost and wanders in. Generally, they leave soon enough, but it seems that some don't have anywhere else to go.

And then there's the occasional Floor Guy who stops by, stirs the pot, and staggers out.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> He kind of reminds me of an old neighbor Tony Dana I had. this guy would warm up playing Steve Vie, that's impressive to me, Steve is one sick guitar player. I know tony went to GIT and they offered him a job instead of schooling. He did that for a few years, not sure if he still jams or teaches.


One of my teachers ended up going to GIT as well. That's a pretty serious place. The whole MI thing is actually.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gough said:


> I don't think it's only the good painters that are on PT. Once in a while, a paperhanger gets lost and wanders in. Generally, they leave soon enough, but it seems that some don't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> And then there's the occasional Floor Guy who stops by, stirs the pot, and staggers out.


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-moderator-3443/


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

The floor guy is a new moderator:blink:


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Gough said:


> I don't think it's only the good painters that are on PT. Once in a while, a paperhanger gets lost and wanders in. Generally, they leave soon enough, but it seems that some don't have anywhere else to go. And then there's the occasional Floor Guy who stops by, stirs the pot, and staggers out.


And then there's a huge number of people like me, post an intro, post now and again, ask a dumb question or two, find some answers, learn some things, and then sit back and browse 10page threads such as this from my porcelain throne or in bed when everyone's asleep and laugh to myself :yes: 

Happy New Years to you all! May 2014 be successful, happy and healthy. And may Painttalk continue to entertain and inform.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> The floor guy is a new moderator:blink:




I have it on good authority that the Floor Guy makes Philly seem well-reasoned and insightful.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> The floor guy is a new moderator:blink:


Don't you forkin start, Bender! :bangin:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

DirtyPainter said:


> And then there's a huge number of people like me, post an intro, post now and again, ask a dumb question or two, find some answers, learn some things, and then sit back and browse 10page threads such as this from my porcelain throne or in bed when everyone's asleep and laugh to myself :yes:
> 
> Happy New Years to you all! May 2014 be successful, happy and healthy. And may Painttalk continue to entertain and inform.


Hey, you were the inspiration for 'Smutnounce', a word I now use on a regular basis.Happy New Year DP!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't you forkin start, Bender! :bangin:


Yeah, you'll end up calling him forth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

On a somewhat related note...
can you fookin believe what the mods did to me over at at plumbingzone!??
The nerve


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> And then there's a huge number of people like me, post an intro, post now and again, ask a dumb question or two, find some answers, learn some things, and then sit back and browse 10page threads such as this from my porcelain throne or in bed when everyone's asleep and laugh to myself :yes:
> 
> Happy New Years to you all! May 2014 be successful, happy and healthy. And may Painttalk continue to entertain and inform.


 And you're the type of member that PT needs.....seriously. You hang in there even when the smartasses start in. Thanks for sticking around.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> On a somewhat related note...
> can you fookin believe what the mods did to me over at at plumbingzone!??
> The nerve


Your reputation is starting to precede you.


----------



## Floor guy (Dec 24, 2013)

Word on the street is that you guys need some one to str8n this sight out.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Floor guy said:


> Word on the street is that you guys need some one to str8n this sight out.


*site


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you name all of the pt members in this little ditty?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If you successfully completed the first one, you may now proceed to the next level.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Now, if you're really feelin' it, try this one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Still struggling to id all 5 paint supertalkers?

This one is a bit easier.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Chris has been busy lol.

Just want you to know that's what my hair naturally looked like, (the last vid), in HS and after I got out of the AF. All natural.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

fvcking riot:laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is like Rounders. 

If you can't spot the sucker in the first half hour at the table, then you ARE the sucker.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wisey must be hittin the hippie and banging on his congas.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a new supergroup lineup.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Chris has been busy lol.
> 
> Just want you to know that's what my hair naturally looked like, (the last vid), in HS and after I got out of the AF. All natural.


lol, Chris has been having fun, come on Wolf, post a pic, I have a cool polka one coming up, I think you would rock the leiderhosen!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Here's a new supergroup lineup.


Haha, mr fatfingers beat me to it!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well my PTSD just went into overdrive.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well my PTSD just went into overdrive.


Hey I laughed so hard I sprained a fat when Bill hit Gabe below the belt with a snowball...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah.....the good old days when everyone got along around here.....lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yeah.....the good old days when everyone got along around here.....lol


I think CaPainter made a very good point yesterday that there are really only about 30 active members here, in spite of the hollow membership stats. Out of the 30 active, only about 12 post. Shouldn't be too hard to change the company culture around here. I overheard Bill on the phone with Juan the other day saying that its a major '14 initiative. I didn't want to appear to be eavesdropping, so I puffed my cigar and nervously pretended to be texting. Time always tells.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yeah.....the good old days when everyone got along around here.....lol


You're right. I can remember a time when things were a lot more...fun...around here.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You're right. I can remember a time when things were a lot more...fun...around here.






Now we fear a good convo getting moved to the PZ, can't write ****ounce, can't link (well, sometimes, maybe, if the moon is just right) and just want to fight about Behr (where has our favorite champ been?)

Maybe we are getting crusty!:blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And the damn mods are like ski patrol on a powder day.

In the trees with the radios off.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Good kripes!!!

Laughed heartily for the win!!

Wish NEPS was still here...

No hippie and congas tonight, just chillin.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And the damn mods are like ski patrol on a powder day. In the trees with the radios off.


 I'm waiting for a powder day, I can tell you that! My knee is healing up and the K2 Pontoons are ready for action!


----------

